# First Layout



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

I know it looks crude, but its screwed to the wall and all joints are attached with metal brackets.Planning on finishing up cosmetically later.all the material except foam was left over from basement remodel

PLEASE any advice,ideas or mistakes i've made are WELCOME. I have thick skin.

trying to decide how to go from here.


2ft deep all the way around,except center 17". left side 8ft, width of layout 70". 46"H & right side is 47"L

I Want to make an HO scale WWII theme. Will this be hard with HO size because size of the layout?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nothin' wrong with what you've got so far.

You'll be looking at a point to point switching layout
because you can't turn trains in two feet. 
It takes about 40 inches of width to turn 180° in HO.

But you have enough room to put in a pretty nice RR.
Use an 0-4-0 steamer or two or maybe an SW1 diesel.
40 foot cars, flats with tanks, jeeps etc.
Some tank cars and of course 40 foot boxcars.
Just some thoughts.

Magic


----------



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

because of the radius issue,was thinking of switching to N


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There’s no real disadvantage to a point to point layout be it for switching or whatever, in fact I’d say it’s more entertaining than seeing trains go and round. 
You needn’t restrict yourself to short wheelbase locos either. I have a much smaller shelf layout and run all sorts so don’t believe you can’t do it.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't know if you can fit a turntable at each end of the layout to turn steamers but use passing sidings at each end of the layout to run around road and/or yard switchers and put them at the front of the train.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

If you don't want point to point, you might look at N scale for this space. You can use 11" radius or 9 3/4" radius turns in that space. You would go from a relatively small H0 point to point to a large N with plenty of room for sweeping turns on the end.

I just threw this together...


----------



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

*Thanks Jack*

Wow! I'm a newb, so, thats what EXACTLY what I was trying to figure out. Greatly appreciate it! Still not excluding point to point. Just weighing my options and interests. I tend to work at a slow pace so get exactly what I want at the beginning, realizing my interests might change and be able to transition to another format.Again thanks


----------



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

*Adding 2nd layout*

Found some room in adjacent room, 48" x 48". My research says, that would work for a small HO layout.....correct?


Jack, if you have time? could you make a layout to maximize the space to get the most of the layout? again thanks!


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok, is the 48" square separate or added to the above layout? If it is added to the existing, where exactly does it connect?

If the 48" square is stand alone, you can build a small H0 oval in it. Let me know.
You can try AnyRail or other software design tools for free.
https://www.anyrail.com/en


----------



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

*thanks*

HO layout will be separate. I will try that layout software.
Again thanks for your help!


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

*Comparison*

Here is a 15" radius H0 square oval with a turn out. Inside of it is an N scale oval with 9 3/4 radius turns. Just so you can see the difference in space requirements. 15" is very tight, you could eliminate the 6" straights and go with 18" radius curves.

It just depends on what you want. You could build a fairly complex little layout in N scale. Or you could build a simple H0 and focus more on the scenery. 

I've seen a lot of layouts on a square where they orient the oval 45* so that it angles across the square. Good luck.

The benchwork you have in place has a lot of options for both scales.


----------



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

*thanks*

will try my best. I have patience. Did more measuring, and max I can do is 58" x 60", don't know if that helps my radius to make more of a layout?

Oh, I would like it to be just HO


----------



## tacony (Jan 26, 2018)

*I appreciate the advice*

Don't want to seem like i'm asking to make layouts for me. I do have a desire to plan out,on my own. Just needed some examples to get started. Did find some for my max size.


----------

